# 2020 HAVOC 1656 DB $19,995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

READY FOR DUCK SEASON ?????
NEW ARRIVAL IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX! 
$19,995.00

2020 HAVOC 1656 w/ Mercury 50 ELPT. Options include a camo pattern aluminum hull, trolling motor, Power Pole, stainless steel prop, gun locker storage, aluminum trailer w/ aluminum wheels. 
CALL SONNY AT 361-651-2628 FOR MORE INFO


----------

